# Promotions



## Ranger (26 Oct 2004)

Lets all give McWatt, a very big congratulations.
He was recently promoted to (cdt) Warrant Officer.
CONGRATULATIONS! 
You deserved it Rick...you are a very hardworking guy.

Peace


----------



## CaptPilk (26 Oct 2004)

Congrats Warrant!

G!


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (26 Oct 2004)

WOW!
Thank you very muchfor your ever so kind words, but I hardly deserve this.
    Your guuna make me cry.... :crybaby:
lol
Thank you,
Regards,


----------



## Ranger (27 Oct 2004)

No Problem Rick!
You did deserve it!


----------



## Lexi (27 Oct 2004)

Congrats, Warrant!
I'm sure you worked hard to earn that promotion.  

Cheers,
Lex


----------



## Pet_Bailey (28 Oct 2004)

Good job WO


----------



## THEARMYGUY (29 Oct 2004)

Congrats.  You are aware, that promotion to the rank of WO shows that you officers and senior cadets feel that you are a hard worker and that you show further leadership potential.  It also means there may still be more promotions in your future.  Good luck to you and keep up the hard work.  Doors will open for those who work to open them.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## steve-0401 (5 Nov 2004)

Are you guys from the same corps as Tan and Kirsteins?  They are good friends of mine and from what I have heard from them, they have been shafted hardcore for the ranks that they deserve?  I was just wondering what you guys thought about that?  Thanks guys.

Cheers,


----------



## foerestedwarrior (5 Nov 2004)

steve, unless you know for sure, and can confirm the true reasons for them not being promoted, i would recomend you stay away from this, it will only cause problems with accusations.


----------



## Ranger (8 Nov 2004)

yes i am from the same corps as Tan and Kirsteins, and I am not discussing this issue. 
if you would like me to say hi to them for you, tell me your last name and i will


----------



## steve-0401 (9 Nov 2004)

Just Tell them that it's steve from Expedition in New Brunswick.


----------



## Ranger (14 Nov 2004)

steve-0401 said:
			
		

> Just Tell them that it's steve from Expedition in New Brunswick.



will do


----------



## Ward1859 (14 Nov 2004)

Congrats on the promotion. Gee, I make Sgt, and all the Sgts get promoted.

What happens if I get promoted to Chief Warrant Officer? lol!


----------



## gt102 (14 Nov 2004)

the officer cadet ranks will come back! ;D


----------



## catalyst (14 Nov 2004)

its not a promotion but I finally found a home and am now a volunteer civilian instructor !


----------



## Burrows (14 Nov 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## dano (14 Nov 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## Ranger (15 Nov 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (15 Nov 2004)

Congradulations buddy!
Regards,


----------

